# Questions about skin issues on Beemer's belly



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I plan on taking him in to the vet on Thursday to have it checked out. But anyone have an idea what this might be? There's a scab like thing and then some spots on his tummy that seems to have scaled off. He's started itching his ears a lot today. Only thing new is new manufacturers of bully sticks (think in going to stop as he's getting a bit aggressive with them). Any thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Do the get off lead in long grass or bushes, just looks like a scratch theys get from running about like nutters or even play fighting.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The grass isn't long but pretty rough and they play fight a little rougher lately. But they will chase each other full throttle then tumble over each other, get up and do it again. Do you think vet check is warranted?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Our two do exactly that too, AND we are having the same thing with the bully sticks, they always want the same one, and the aggression is definitely getting worse. Our are around 16 weeks now, so I was wondering if its adolescence, or maybe a bit too soon?

As for the scab/scratch, I think I would be tempted to see what happens with it over the next 24-48 hrs before taking Beemer to the vets (that's what I would do if he were one of mine.) If in that time it seems to be clearing up, great, if not, or it becomes worse, I'd get him there pronto. Not sure about him scratching his ears....have you cleaned them lately? I've just ordered some Cleanaural dog ear cleaner from Amazon (as recommended/used by someone on here...it was Jojo I think,) and am going to do my boys ears regularly with it (also got the Thornit powder for the ear hairs, which Alfie has an abundance of....yuk!) 

Good luck, keep us posted. x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd give it a couple of days at least till Monday, if you see more or they don't look like they are healing in anyway then I would maybe think about he vets.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are you ready ........ I've told this tale before so sorry to anyone who has already read it x 
When Wilf was a similar age to Beemer he had a spot very similar., naively at the time I had no idea what a tick would look like so I took Wilf to get it checked out. 
It wasn't red, hot or infected just a clean pimple like your picture.
So the vet said it was nothing but proceeded to pick the head off it, then prescribed antibiotics ...'as they always prescribe for an open wound' ..... Der and I went along with it even though I knew it wasn't infected
Wilf was his usual bouncy self the spot wasn't causing him any adverse reaction but after taking one antibiotic he was lethargic, wouldn't even greet us. I researched that this antibiotic had had similar reactions before , the vet wouldn't have it that I thought it was a reaction to the meds . I didn't give any more tablets but returned to the vets for him to do a urine test, which came back negative, Wilf by now was picking up but the vet wanted to do a blood test .....I don't think so 
Wilf returned to his usual self, the spot healed. I was about £80 lighter, I changed vets........ And vowed that if I wouldn't take my kids to the Drs for something then I wouldn't take the dogs to the vets 
So my message is ...if it's not bothering him, it looks clean, it's not angry, red or hot ...then dont bother xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Compleatly agree with you Karen.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I'll wait. I think I'm going to stop the bully sticks. I've been relying on them a bit because I needed to get a big project done the last couple of nights. So they probably have OD'd on them (if that's possible). So nothing wiggles (have experience with ticks and know it's not it as the whole thing seems attached). I don't think I would have thought anything until I saw those spots where the skin seems to be flaking off on the picture. Very difficult to see in real life. He wasn't itching his ears this morning, so hopefully all will be fine (as I've spent fortunes on vet visits for these two). But would in a heartbeat, right?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

How is Beemer doing? Hope he is ok and the mystery tummy scab is healing nicely x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes I was thinking the same, how's he doing?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He's itching his ear a lot less. Not getting worse. In terms of eating, sleeping, playing would have no clue anything was wrong with him. His skin seems really easy to getting scratches and cuts it seems. Wonder if the coconut oil would help. Any thoughts?

I have a groom appointment on Saturday. Maybe I'll hold off on that, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Our skin is more susceptible to cuts and scrapes when dry...so why not try coconut oil. It can't hurt.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Our skin is more susceptible to cuts and scrapes when dry...so why not try coconut oil. It can't hurt.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So do you rub it like lotion or feed it to them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So do you rub it like lotion or feed it to them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Both, but he may become Lexi's tasty treat if used topically.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Well she does like his legs. Maybe a variety of cuts will balance her meal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You can put the coconut oil straight in their food ....or let them lick it off you like Lola does with Ruth lol.
I wonder if the ear scratching is ear mites.

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/

http://www.dogsstuff.co.uk/thornit-canker-powder-279-p.asp


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> You can put the coconut oil straight in their food ....or let them lick it off you like Lola does with Ruth lol.
> I wonder if the ear scratching is ear mites.
> 
> http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/
> ...


The itching is almost nonexistent now. I had people at the daycare look and they seem to think they are from playing around. But the coconut oil seems like a miracle drug. Wonder if the same benefits for humans apply. Will be picking that up today on my way home.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> The itching is almost nonexistent now. I had people at the daycare look and they seem to think they are from playing around. But the coconut oil seems like a miracle drug. Wonder if the same benefits for humans apply. Will be picking that up today on my way home.


yes it does the same for humans, you can make your hair soft and lovely,,,skin soft and moisturized, and you can cook with it too


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So yesterday morning i was showing his primary caretaker at the dog daycare his skin stuffs and I noticed that it seemed bigger and now raised. I decided for a quick vet visit (he's 15.4lbs and she's 16.6lbs) and she is prescribing antibiotics and anti-inflammatory in case of infection and for the itching. But ears looked good and she was able to feel the bumps but they didn't look too bad. Basically knew that the vet would probably prescribe something but wanted to get your input. So she didn't say the sites looked infected but in case of an infection. My plan is to try the coconut oil and she seemed less concerned about his itching as it's not chronic. What are your thoughts - give them the drugs or wait and see?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So yesterday morning i was showing his primary caretaker at the dog daycare his skin stuffs and I noticed that it seemed bigger and now raised. I decided for a quick vet visit (he's 15.4lbs and she's 16.6lbs) and she is prescribing antibiotics and anti-inflammatory in case of infection and for the itching. But ears looked good and she was able to feel the bumps but they didn't look too bad. Basically knew that the vet would probably prescribe something but wanted to get your input. So she didn't say the sites looked infected but in case of an infection. My plan is to try the coconut oil and she seemed less concerned about his itching as it's not chronic. What are your thoughts - give them the drugs or wait and see?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Oh I hope this clears up quickly, it's worrying when they get ailments or not there usual perky selves. Hope he's better real son x


----------

